# Do you need help controlling your appetite? If so, read this!



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2007)

*Do you need help controlling your appetite?*

*Satiety SRT** - sustain release tablets (1,000mg) containing the highest quality Hoodia Gordonii available. The Hoodia in Satiety SRT™ is a Pure Extract that has been independently lab tested to contain P57-Isoberberine Alkaloids (biologically active substance in Hoodia).*







*How Does Hoodia Work?*
Hoodia tricks the brain into thinking that you are full. It contains a molecule that is 10,000 times as active as glucose. It goes to the mid-brain and makes those nerve cells feel as if you are full. The hypothalamus receives this signal as an indication that enough food has been consumed and this in turn stunts the appetite. It tricks the brain into thinking you've eaten a three course meal. After you use Satiety, you're simply NOT HUNGRY ANYMORE... you'll still eat – but you'll EAT A LOT LESS!

*Have the benefits of Hoodia Gordonii been clinically proven?*
In 2001 Phytopharm completed a double-blind, placebo-controlled clinical study in overweight, but otherwise healthy volunteers using an extract of Hoodia Gordonii. The large doses of extract caused a statistically significant reduction in the average daily calorie intake. In addition, a statistically significant reduction in body fat content was also observed compared to the placebo group after two weeks. 

*Purchase at Bodybuilding.com!*


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2009)

*RIGHT NOW IT'S BUY 2 GET 1 FREE AT BODYBUILDING.COM!*

Bodybuilding.com - IronMagLabs Satiety SRT


----------

